# Bombinhas l Paraíso catarinense [praias + área urbana]



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*BOMBINHAS - SANTA CATARINA*











Área total [2]34,489 km²População total (estimativa IBGE/2019[3])19 769 hab.Densidade573,2 hab./km²ClimaTemperado (Cwa)

Bombinhas é o menor município de Santa Catarina em área territorial, e é também um município relativamente novo, emancipado de Porto Belo em 1992. A cidade se situa numa península e é composta de casas e prédios baixinhos por diversas enseadas diferentes. São 9 bairros diferentes, entre eles os maiores são Bombas e o Centro; e diversas praias, algumas grandes, outras bem pequenas, umas voltadas ao mar, outras para baía de Tijucas.

A cor do mar em Bombinhas é indescritível. Azul clarinho, com uma profusão de peixinhos em verdadeiros aquários naturais. Recomendo a visita a cidade a todos, pois é um passeio incrível.

Algumas praias (as menores) estavam um pouco cheias, em especial em um momento de pandemia, razão pela qual não entrei no mar nem fiquei mais tempo nas praias. Foquei mais na área urbana, que estava mais vazia e tranquila. Mesmo assim, o movimento estava aquém do normal, naturalmente. Havia distanciamento na maioria das barracas e guarda sóis na praia central e de Bombas.










Na imagem acima, é possível ver Bombinhas, Porto Belo, Itapema e um pedacinho de Tijucas.



01 Vista do Mirante Eco 360 para as praias de Canto Grande e Mariscal (mar aberto)
IMG_2494 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_2496 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_2497 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_2499 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_2501 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_2502 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_2503 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08 Vista para praia de Zimbros (Mun. de Bombinhas)
IMG_2505 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_2506 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_2507 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11 Vista para município de Tijucas
IMG_2508 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12 Ao fundo, Governador Celso Ramos
IMG_2509 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_2510 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_2513 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15 Vista da praia da Sepultura
IMG_2515 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_2515 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_2517 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_2518 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20210410_095627 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20210410_095657 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21 Mariscal
IMG_20210410_101313 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20210410_101829 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20210410_102110 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20210410_102941 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25 Praia de Bombas
IMG_20210410_103909 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20210410_104121 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27 Calçadão de Bombas
IMG_20210410_104309 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20210410_104322 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20210410_104324 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20210410_104343 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20210410_104356 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20210410_104358 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20210410_104423 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20210410_104507 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20210410_104550 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20210410_104614 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20210410_104643 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20210410_104847 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39 Passarela que liga Bombas ao Centro (Bombinhas)
IMG_20210410_104941 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20210410_105016 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20210410_105046 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20210410_105126 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20210410_105141 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20210410_105203 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20210410_105207 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20210410_105226 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47 Bairro de Bombas
IMG_20210410_105241 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20210410_105246 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20210410_105254 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20210410_105256 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20210410_105317 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20210410_105333 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20210410_105414 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20210410_105435 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20210410_105535 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20210410_105701 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20210410_105800 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20210410_105802 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20210410_105812 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60 Entrada de um condomínio pela passarela
IMG_20210410_105842 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20210410_105948 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20210410_110056 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20210410_110139 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20210410_110206 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20210410_110209 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20210410_110218 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20210410_110222 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20210410_110242 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20210410_110306 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70 Centro de Bombinhas
IMG_20210410_110312 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20210410_110410 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20210410_110415 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
73
IMG_20210410_110420 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20210410_110626 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


75
IMG_20210410_110632 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

PARTE 02

76
IMG_20210410_110749 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20210410_110939 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20210410_111027 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20210410_111052 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20210410_111147 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20210410_111509 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

8
IMG_20210410_111516 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20210410_111916 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20210410_112258 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20210410_112318 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20210410_112355 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20210410_112357 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20210410_112402 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20210410_112410 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20210410_112508 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20210410_112512 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91 Prainha
IMG_20210410_112558 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20210410_112625 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20210410_112632 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
,
94
IMG_20210410_112930 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20210410_113021 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20210410_113024 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97
IMG_20210410_113133 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98 Embrulho
IMG_20210410_113136 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20210410_113221 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100 Lagoinha
IMG_20210410_113359 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101
IMG_20210410_113502 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102
IMG_20210410_113507 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103 Caminho para Padres e Sepultura
IMG_20210410_114017 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104
IMG_20210410_114042 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

105
IMG_20210410_114052 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

106 Sepultura
IMG_20210410_114818 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

107
IMG_20210410_115233 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

108
IMG_20210410_120041 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

109
IMG_20210410_120205 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

110
IMG_20210410_120228 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

111
IMG_20210410_120258 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

112
IMG_20210410_120351 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

113
IMG_20210410_120652 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

114
IMG_20210410_120847 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

115

IMG_20210410_123655 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

116
IMG_20210410_123809 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

117
IMG_20210410_123907 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

118
IMG_20210410_124017 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

119
IMG_20210410_124039 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

120
IMG_20210410_124043 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

121
IMG_20210410_124107 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

122
IMG_20210410_124112 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

123
IMG_20210410_124122 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

124
IMG_20210410_124128 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

125
IMG_20210410_124200 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

126
IMG_20210410_124239 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

127
IMG_20210410_124245 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
128
IMG_20210410_124306 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

129
IMG_20210410_124349 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

130
IMG_20210410_124407 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

131
IMG_20210410_124516 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

132
IMG_20210410_124549 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

133
IMG_20210410_124553 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

134
IMG_20210410_124751 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

135
IMG_20210410_124834 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

136
IMG_20210410_125232 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

137
IMG_20210410_125538 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

138
IMG_20210410_130150 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

139 Ruas internas de Bombas
IMG_20210410_130314 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

140 Av. Fragata
IMG_20210410_130639 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

141
IMG_20210410_131008 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

142 Bombas
IMG_20210410_131809 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Mais um maravilhoso thread do meu xará catarinense.

Adoro Bombinhas, o mar é tão lindo ou até mais do que em Floripa, a cor da água em dias ensolarados é linda, mistura de azul com verde...

Engraçado que Bombinhas se emancipou de Porto Belo, mas hoje já parece até mais rica e estruturada que sua antiga cidade-mãe.

O astral de Bombinhas é maravilhoso, em qualquer época do ano, embora nas temporadas seja algo 'badalado' demais pro meu gosto, mas mesmo assim é ótimo de ir.

O litoral de Santa Catarina é maravilhoso, na minha opinião, o melhor litoral do país, oferecendo um mix de cidades turísticas, bem estruturadas, seguras, e com boa infra-estrutura, além da diversidade de praias, paisagens, arquitetura, e "vibes"...


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Caramba, Ice. Sério, não me lembro de nenhum outro thread de Bombinhas capaz de superar esse seu. E também um dos teus melhores threads geral. Senti falta tão somente de 4 Ilhas.

Sou pra lá de suspeito em elogiar Bombinhas. Em que pese o acesso mais do que defasado, chegando à cidade, o tempo no carro compensa.

Bombinhas é um verdadeiro canteiro de obras em termos de baixinhos e tá vindo uma leva muito bonita, de bom gosto.

E sei lá, ela tem uma vibe muito dela, muito alegre, gostosa, leve. Até os prédios, por mais bregas que sejam, refletem essa alegria que lhe é natural.

Uma das metas de aposentadoria é ter um canto em Bombinhas. Amo esse lugar.

Por favor, Ice, continue nos brindando com fotos e tópicos como esse.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Procurando algum defeito haha

Incrivel. Muito bom


----------



## woody82 (Nov 3, 2011)

Estive aí nesse verão. Sem duvida é o mar com a água mais clara do nosso litoral. E a cidade está cada vez mais estruturada. Falta, pra variar, enterrar a fiação aérea nas partes mais comerciais da via principal.

Parabéns pelas fotos, Ice!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Rio atrato said:


> Mais um maravilhoso thread do meu xará catarinense.
> 
> Adoro Bombinhas, o mar é tão lindo ou até mais do que em Floripa, a cor da água em dias ensolarados é linda, mistura de azul com verde...
> 
> ...


Não é porque sou daqui, moro aqui, mas o litoral de Santa Catarina é inigualável mesmo. Tem belezas naturais estonteantes como Bombinhas, Garopaba, Florianópolis; áreas urbanas interessantes como São Francisco do Sul, Laguna e Balneário Camboriú, gastronomia, pujança, cultura, etc...

É uma das regiões mais completas de nosso Brasil.

Obrigado xará. um abraço, e apareça por essas bandas.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Caramba, Ice. Sério, não me lembro de nenhum outro thread de Bombinhas capaz de superar esse seu. E também um dos teus melhores threads geral. Senti falta tão somente de 4 Ilhas.
> 
> Sou pra lá de suspeito em elogiar Bombinhas. Em que pede o acesso mais do que defasado, chegando à cidade, o tempo no carro compensa.
> 
> ...


Obrigado meu amigo!

Eu não lembro de ter visto um thread de Bombinhas. Solão rachando no sábado, fui curtir a cidade. Sigo umas páginas no Instagram de lá que são incríveis, e a cidade ta tudo isso e muito mais. Ta caprichada, bem cuidada, sinalizada, organizada, vale prestigiar Bombinhas. 

E concordo integralmente com a vibe da cidade. Também noto que tem uma vibe familiar, não sei se vocês também sentem isso. Parece ser um destino pra se levar a criançada, ou os vovôs, curtir o marzão gostoso e azul clarinho. Na praia da Lagoinha tinham algumas crianças endoidecidas com os peixinhos (a exaustão!) que vão ali se alimentar. Um aquário natural. 

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mateus Oliveira said:


> Procurando algum defeito haha
> 
> Incrivel. Muito bom


Muito obrigado Mateus!!! Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

woody82 said:


> Estive aí nesse verão. Sem duvida é o mar com a água mais clara do nosso litoral. E a cidade está cada vez mais estruturada. Falta, pra variar, enterrar a fiação aérea nas partes mais comerciais da via principal.
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos, Ice!


Obrigado Woody! 

Sim, faltou essa parte nas avenidas centrais. Mas já se nota um retorno na zeladoria da cidade com as taxas de preservação. Aquela Avenida Fragata ficou muito bonita, e as centrais também. Os píers e passarelas entre as praias também ficaram ótimos. Nem notei, sai e Bombas e fui até a Sepultura quase que todo trajeto pelo mar e nem percebi o quanto caminhei.

Abraços!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ice Climber said:


> Obrigado meu amigo!
> 
> Eu não lembro de ter visto um thread de Bombinhas. Solão rachando no sábado, fui curtir a cidade. Sigo umas páginas no Instagram de lá que são incríveis, e a cidade ta tudo isso e muito mais. Ta caprichada, bem cuidada, sinalizada, organizada, vale prestigiar Bombinhas.
> 
> ...


Verdade, Ice. É um dos balneários mais família de todo o estados. Com certeza. E acho que isso se deve principalmente às águas tranquilas na maior parte das praias. Eu curto esse clima. É gostoso. Se bem que no fim das contas acabo curtindo mais o Mariscal (jovem e com mar mais revolto). 

Ah, esqueci de comentar como a passarela da praia do Ribeiro ficou bonita.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Mais uma vez belíssimas imagens Ice. Focaste bem o ambiente natural e o bom urbanismo da praia. Sem dúvidas é uma das mais belas praias do país. E tiveste um dia privilegiado para visitá-la, com este céu azul!


----------



## Positronn (Jan 25, 2008)

Espetacular thread. Fazem mais de 20 anos que não vou, era criança ainda na última ida. Me lembro só de ter muitas estradas de terra, umas áreas pouco ocupadas. As excelentes fotos comprovam que isso mudou radicalmente. Deu até vontade de voltar muito em breve.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Lindo lugar. Parabéns pelo registro Ice!

Me lembro vagamente, moleque, quando eu lia de cabo a rabo os guias Quatro Rodas, que a publicação citava Bombinhas como tendo praias cuja areia era formada por grãos de cristal... Alguém sabe me explicar melhor isso? 🤨


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

lorrampaiva said:


> Lindo lugar. Parabéns pelo registro Ice!
> 
> Me lembro vagamente, moleque, quando eu lia de cabo a rabo os guias Quatro Rodas, que a publicação citava Bombinhas como tendo praias cuja areia era formada por grãos de cristal... Alguém sabe me explicar melhor isso? 🤨


Nunca ouvi falar nisso. Mas pesquisando aqui, achei que as areias de Bombinhas sao compostas majoritariamente por cristais de quartzo SiO2 (bem, que eu saiba toda areia tem isso). Talvez haja uma concentração maior?


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Positronn said:


> Espetacular thread. Fazem mais de 20 anos que não vou, era criança ainda na última ida. Me lembro só de ter muitas estradas de terra, umas áreas pouco ocupadas. As excelentes fotos comprovam que isso mudou radicalmente. Deu até vontade de voltar muito em breve.


Imagino o quanto a cidade mudou em 20 anos. Fazia 10 que eu não ia a Bombinhas e achei radical a mudança!

Volte em breve, Positronn. Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Verdade, Ice. É um dos balneários mais família de todo o estados. Com certeza. E acho que isso se deve principalmente às águas tranquilas na maior parte das praias. Eu curto esse clima. É gostoso. Se bem que no fim das contas acabo curtindo mais o Mariscal (jovem e com mar mais revolto).
> 
> Ah, esqueci de comentar como a passarela da praia do Ribeiro ficou bonita.


Então minha impressão estava correta. Mariscal realmnete voce ve predomínio de jovens na areia, enquanto nas praias centrais, mais famílias.

E as passarelas ficaram show! Excelente, queria isso aqui pra Imbituba.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eduhaus said:


> Mais uma vez belíssimas imagens Ice. Focaste bem o ambiente natural e o bom urbanismo da praia. Sem dúvidas é uma das mais belas praias do país. E tiveste um dia privilegiado para visitá-la, com este céu azul!


Muito obrigado Edu!!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Parabéns pelo Thread, Ice!
Bombinhas é linda, Caribe catarinense, com esse mar turquesa e atmosfera tropical, aliás como esse estado sulista e diverso tem cidades coloniais, serra, praias, história, vida urba, show!

Obs: Eu sei que é polêmico, seu Thread está impecável, porém gostaria de sabe como anda a questão do saneamento básico, fomos em Bombinhas em 2014 e toda família ficou doente após entrar em contato com a água do mar os vizinhos do prédio também. Outro ponto a entrada da cidade foi melhorada? Ficamos 3 horas para sair da BR 101 até chegar a cidade.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Parabéns pelo Thread, Ice!
> Bombinhas é linda, Caribe catarinense, com esse mar turquesa e atmosfera tropical, aliás como esse estado sulista e diverso tem cidades coloniais, serra, praias, história, vida urba, show!


Obrigado Ponta!



Ponta Poranense said:


> Obs: Eu sei que é polêmico, seu Thread está impecável, porém gostaria de sabe como anda a questão do saneamento básico, fomos em Bombinhas em 2014 e toda família ficou doente após entrar em contato com a água do mar os vizinhos do prédio também. Outro ponto a entrada da cidade foi melhorada? Ficamos 3 horas para sair da BR 101 até chegar a cidade.


Então cara, sobre esgotamento eu não sei como está, mas imagino que tenha melhorado, como tudo melhorou na cidade dessa época até os dias atuais. 

Quanto ao acesso (competência estadual), continua uma m... Pista simples, lombadas, semáforos, etc... Bombinhas urge um novo acesso, deixando o antigo pra Porto Belo.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Até antes da pandemia se falava muito de um novo acesso entre Bombinhas e a BR 101. Já se ventilou a possibilidade de um acesso direto a BR 101 por Zimbros via Tjijucas, ou o asfaltamento do morro entre Zimbros e Porto Belo. Me parece que nem esse segundo andou.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Inadmissível a cidade não ter um acesso melhor. É claro que a geografia não permite grandes obras e certo concluir que as melhores soluções técnicas não têm viabilidade econômica.

Aproveitando o gancho, no que pertine à questão envolvendo o tratamento de esgoto, imagino que tenha melhorado. Mas é preciso ponderar que até hoje, na altíssima temporada, as cidades continuam sofrendo com a questão de balneabilidade. Até BC, que é praticamente toda coberta por ETEs, sofre, por exemplo, pela incompetência da vizinha Camboriú. Mas honestamente, acho que não deve sair muito dessa época, ao menos em Bombinhas, porque eu vou todo ano pra cidade, frequento variadas praias e nunca tive qualquer problema nesse sentido.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

As paisagens do litoral de Santa Catarina são lindas mesmo, entre as mais bonitas do Brasil, sendo as de Bombinhas das mais especiais (a cor do mar é linda). Já faz um bom tempo desde a minha última ida à cidade, mas sempre gostei bastante. Espero que os investimentos na infraestrutura, visíveis em outros aspectos, tenham chegado também à questão do saneamento (que também afeta/va outras cidades do litoral do Estado).

Gosto do aspecto geral de Bombinhas, com casas e prédios baixos. Me parece muito mais ordenado e, principalmente, agradável. Gostei do prédio da foto 23. Quem dera outros balneários tivessem o planejamento urbano de Bombinhas, ao menos quanto aos prédios com menos pavimentos. Porém, o acesso a Bombinhas sempre foi um problema mesmo...

Valeu pelo thread, Ice! Ficou muito bom!


----------



## Liminha (Nov 6, 2008)

Fantástico. Cidade ordenada, bem cuidada, tanto no sentido púbico, quanto privado. Tudo impecável. Até o dia de sol contribuiu para as fotos.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Ice Climber said:


> Obrigado Ponta!
> 
> 
> Então cara, sobre esgotamento eu não sei como está, mas imagino que tenha melhorado, como tudo melhorou na cidade dessa época até os dias atuais.
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação, Ice


Geoce said:


> Inadmissível a cidade não ter um acesso melhor. É claro que a geografia não permite grandes obras e certo concluir que as melhores soluções técnicas não têm viabilidade econômica.
> 
> Aproveitando o gancho, no que pertine à questão envolvendo o tratamento de esgoto, imagino que tenha melhorado. Mas é preciso ponderar que até hoje, na altíssima temporada, as cidades continuam sofrendo com a questão de balneabilidade. Até BC, que é praticamente toda coberta por ETEs, sofre, por exemplo, pela incompetência da vizinha Camboriú. Mas honestamente, acho que não deve sair muito dessa época, ao menos em Bombinhas, porque eu vou todo ano pra cidade, frequento variadas praias e nunca tive qualquer problema nesse sentido.


Geoce, você sempre muito solícito nas explicações. Obrigado .

Fomos na virada do ano, falaram que a cidade estava com 70 mil habitantes, mais que o triplo da população pode ser isso. Quando eu voltei em SC em 2019, foi no final de janeiro e já me prontifiquei a pesquisar quais praias estavam aptas a banho.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Inadmissível a cidade não ter um acesso melhor. É claro que a geografia não permite grandes obras e certo concluir que as melhores soluções técnicas não têm viabilidade econômica.
> 
> Aproveitando o gancho, no que pertine à questão envolvendo o tratamento de esgoto, imagino que tenha melhorado. Mas é preciso ponderar que até hoje, na altíssima temporada, as cidades continuam sofrendo com a questão de balneabilidade. Até BC, que é praticamente toda coberta por ETEs, sofre, por exemplo, pela incompetência da vizinha Camboriú. Mas honestamente, acho que não deve sair muito dessa época, ao menos em Bombinhas, porque eu vou todo ano pra cidade, frequento variadas praias e nunca tive qualquer problema nesse sentido.


É verdade; e toda praia urbanizada tende a ficar suja com o escoamento da água da chuva que carrega detritos e dejetos pro mar, por exemplo.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Farrapo said:


> As paisagens do litoral de Santa Catarina são lindas mesmo, entre as mais bonitas do Brasil, sendo as de Bombinhas das mais especiais (a cor do mar é linda). Já faz um bom tempo desde a minha última ida à cidade, mas sempre gostei bastante. Espero que os investimentos na infraestrutura, visíveis em outros aspectos, tenham chegado também à questão do saneamento (que também afeta/va outras cidades do litoral do Estado).
> 
> Gosto do aspecto geral de Bombinhas, com casas e prédios baixos. Me parece muito mais ordenado e, principalmente, agradável. Gostei do prédio da foto 23. Quem dera outros balneários tivessem o planejamento urbano de Bombinhas, ao menos quanto aos prédios com menos pavimentos. Porém, o acesso a Bombinhas sempre foi um problema mesmo...
> 
> Valeu pelo thread, Ice! Ficou muito bom!


Muito obrigado, Farrapo!

Gosto da variedade de estilos de nosso litoral. Balneário muito verticalizada, Bombinhas com prédios mais baixos, Garopaba com casas, etc...

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Liminha said:


> Fantástico. Cidade ordenada, bem cuidada, tanto no sentido púbico, quanto privado. Tudo impecável. Até o dia de sol contribuiu para as fotos.


Muito obrigado!!


----------



## Gimli (May 13, 2011)

Ah, quer me matar de saudades da Costa Esmeralda. Eu ia todos os anos até 2018 e sempre ficava em pousadas de Bombinhas ou em Mariscal. Era obrigatório ir almoçar no Berro d'Água pelo menos uma vez.

Subir os morros de Porto Belo -> Bombas -> Bombinhas -> Mariscal, um espetáculo. Derivar para Canto Grande idem. Ir a pé para a Sepultura, que saudades. Por dor sol em Zimbros, maravilhoso.

Em tempo: esses dias recebi umas fotos da reforma da Avenida Principal de Bombinhas. Ficou muito boa e, além de melhorar muito a estética da cidade, vai valorizar o bom comércio que existe ali.


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Bombinhas está excelente. Corroboro tudo que falaram aqui, a cidade tem uma vibe alegre, me lembra bastante a parte tradicional de Jurerê que eu também adoro.

Belas fotos, como sempre.


----------



## Liminha (Nov 6, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito obrigado!!


Acho que a "cereja do bolo" seria o aterramento da fiação!


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Bombinhas tem a água de praia mais bonita do Sul do país, na minha opinião. Última vez (e única) que fui à Bombinhas, foi em 2007, pretendo ir de novo depois que a "pandemônia" passar...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Gimli said:


> Ah, quer me matar de saudades da Costa Esmeralda. Eu ia todos os anos até 2018 e sempre ficava em pousadas de Bombinhas ou em Mariscal. Era obrigatório ir almoçar no Berro d'Água pelo menos uma vez.
> 
> Subir os morros de Porto Belo -> Bombas -> Bombinhas -> Mariscal, um espetáculo. Derivar para Canto Grande idem. Ir a pé para a Sepultura, que saudades. Por dor sol em Zimbros, maravilhoso.
> 
> Em tempo: esses dias recebi umas fotos da reforma da Avenida Principal de Bombinhas. Ficou muito boa e, além de melhorar muito a estética da cidade, vai valorizar o bom comércio que existe ali.


Ficou boa mesmo! Pra ficar melhor, só faltou a fiação subterrânea. Volte sempre, Gimli"! Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pietrin said:


> Bombinhas está excelente. Corroboro tudo que falaram aqui, a cidade tem uma vibe alegre, me lembra bastante a parte tradicional de Jurerê que eu também adoro.
> 
> Belas fotos, como sempre.


Obrigado, Pietrin!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

FloripaNation said:


> Bombinhas tem a água de praia mais bonita do Sul do país, na minha opinião. Última vez (e única) que fui à Bombinhas, foi em 2007, pretendo ir de novo depois que a "pandemônia" passar...


Ta valendo a visita sim! Abraços Floripa!


----------



## thiagohsp (Mar 20, 2011)

Linda demais , resolvendo aquele acesso horrosoro no verão, vai melhorar muito , a revitalização das principais avenidas ficaram muito bonitas , e meu sonho é Mariscal e 4 ilhas .
Tuas fotos como sempre nota 10


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Faz muito tempo que não vou a Bombinhas, talvez uns 10 anos, e minha nossa, como mudou! Parece que Bombas foi completamente reurbanizada e os prédios estão bem diferentes. Modernos e de bom gosto. Sabe-se lá quando vou conseguir ir de novo ao Brasil, mas da próxima vez, preciso ir! Temos AP em Itapema, que não é muito longe, embora o trânsito muitas vezes tire o tesão...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## robertoforce (Aug 11, 2018)

Bombinhas, Bombas, Mariscal, um espetáculo ruas limpar arquitetura excelente ..Lindas fotos so faltou um novo acesso para fechar no top 10...


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Roberto!


----------

